# FF Neutured Orange Tabby Vancouver BC



## Cicibaby (Nov 27, 2009)

Free to a good home. Neutured male orange tabby. He is 1.5 years old. I recently rescued him and had him neutered. I live in a small apartment with 2 other cats, and there is not enough room for a third. His name is Garfield, and he is nice and playful. I hate to let him go, but my other cats are not taking the transition well.


----------

